# Betta with Fungus?



## FishObsession (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, so my roommate decided she liked my bettas so much she went out and got one from the petstore. It's a crowntail (Although, I know some of you would laugh at the thought because it's far from perfect). Anyway, on one of it's crowns it looks like there may be some kind of fungus or something? Looks like a tiny piece of cotton on one of the crowns. It pretty much looks exactly like what happens to a piece of food if you have it stuck above the waterline for a day or so. 

Anyway, I told her she may want to take it back to the petstore, but she's already pretty attached (it's her first fish) so what can I do to get rid of this? Is it a fungus? I tried to get a picture but it's almost impossible to see with the naked eye and my camera just isn't that good.

Oh yeah, also, he doesn't swim around as much as my bettas. Her tank is cycled and everything but he either just hangs out at the top or hangs out under his turtle ornament. He eats well and chases his food to the bottom, but thats about all the moment he does. I had him flaring for a little bit because that's generally how I make sure mine are feeling ok and he did that normal, but he acted exhausted after I removed the mirror.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Treat with Pimafix and Melafix. That should take care of it nicely.

Is the tank heated? When the temp gets too low in mine (less than 79), my bettas get very lethargic. They always perk up when the temp gets raised a little.


----------



## FishObsession (Oct 5, 2006)

The temperature is generally border-line too high. It ranges between 80-86 Treat with both primafix and melafix? I know I've had to treat mine with melafix before, but I've never used primafix. I also have some of the betta fix stuff which as I understand it is watered down melafix?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Regular Melafix and Pimafix is best IMO, no need to use a watered down version. Using both together will help get rid of any fungal infection, will help prevent bacterial infection in any wounds, and will help it to heal.


----------



## FishObsession (Oct 5, 2006)

One more question, although the pet stores are closed here now so It'll have to be tomorrow when I get it and I can check the bottle but is primafix ok for snails? If not I'll move him to another tank.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, perfectly safe.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've found a little sea salt (about 1 tsp per 10lt/5ga) does wonders too keep off any fungus and even helps to treat it too. I mean it won't work on it's own (deff still use the medication) but may help keep it away in future too.

Good Luck, Hope he's ok


----------



## FishObsession (Oct 5, 2006)

Well all I had the night I posted was the Bettafix stuff so I put a little in there. The next day before I was going to go to the petstore I checked and it was gone. I have no idea if that part of his crown fell off or if it actually was cured. I generally wont treat fish unless there are visible signs of something wrong, but do you think it will come back? I haven't noticed any on any other parts of his fin.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would continue to treat for at least a week to make sure its gone. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean that there's nothing smaller than your eye can see there.


----------



## FishObsession (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, will continue to treat, Thanks.


----------

